# Cocobolo Panache II



## agfox (Jan 11, 2006)

I love coco...  xcut, hope it's not too boring.

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 11, 2006)

Very cool. Great piece of wood.
Dan


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 11, 2006)

Boring would be the last adjective to describe this great work. I really like your X-coco selection. Gotta get some.[^]


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 11, 2006)

Another good one Nathan, Some wild cocobolo you have []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, Anthony, Nathan definitely found some awesome cocobolo!


----------



## gerryr (Jan 11, 2006)

That's a great looking pen.  Where are you getting that Cocobolo?  I'd like to get some.[]


----------



## agfox (Jan 11, 2006)

Rockler  [)] 

N.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 11, 2006)

Very eye catching.


----------



## Darley (Jan 11, 2006)

This pen is awesome,well done, unfortunatly can't get any things from rockler would love some xcut Cocobolo for the Panache pen


----------



## williampens (Jan 11, 2006)

Boring?..... Not at all!  Quite a beautiful piece of wood.[]


----------



## wayneis (Jan 12, 2006)

Now thats just too damn cool.  I've never seen coco with that much yellow.

Wayne


----------



## MDWine (Jan 12, 2006)

GREAT color!  Very nice, wish I could find some nice color in coco myself!


----------



## Dan (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow - nothing boring about that beauty Nathan, the profile alone makes you want to hold it, the beautiful wood just serves to make it that much more attractive.

What was your finish?  What kit is that?  Where did you get it?  Did you have any difficulties along the way?  Any tips on how you photographed it?

Dan
Unionville, VA


----------



## wayneis (Jan 14, 2006)

Dan the kit is the Panache from CSUSA.  It also looks really nice in some of the wild acrylics that are availiable.

Wayne


----------



## agfox (Jan 14, 2006)

Yup, Wayne's enduro method, Panache, CSUSA, squaring the blanks is a little tricky because they don't make barrell trimmers that large, read the manual on the camera   sounds smartarsed, but really it's there.  3 year old sony cybershot.

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## chigdon (Jan 14, 2006)

I have never been a fan of Cocobolo (I know that is a punishable statement around here) but if I had access to this kind of Cocobolo I would be a fan.  Just beautiful!  I really like it with the black kit too.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 15, 2006)

Some really great wood.  Good fit and finish.


----------



## Chuck C (Jan 17, 2006)

What kit was this pen made of? Love it


----------



## rtgleck (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow... That is a great job with selection and use of the wood.   As someone else had said, the look and form just make you want to pick that pen up and look closer.   Wonderful job.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 19, 2006)

For anyone interested, this kind of cocobolo is not available from Rockler.  It is being sold on eBay by Gadgetswood and usually goes for around $5.00 a blank.  Somebody named agfox bought some in early January.


----------



## swm6500 (Jan 19, 2006)

That is a great looking pen Nathan.


----------



## agfox (Jan 19, 2006)

You must be in my garage as excited as I am about them...  Yup got some from nice stuff from Gagetswood as well, but that piece there is from rockler.  Along with the other sapwood one I posted earlier.  They weren't precut blanks.  They were reject rack boards because of checking, sapwood, too thin for most stuff.  But they do make nice pen blanks... and at 8 bucks a board foot...

N.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 20, 2006)

an exciting piece of wood. Has it'swn character


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 20, 2006)

cool looking pen and fine blank!


----------



## rtgleck (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow... now that was a nice deal on a bunch of pen Blanks... []


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nathan,
Wow, sweet pen and wood.  I'm hoping to visit a new cocobolo supplier soon.  Can't wait to see your Emporer.
Rob


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a very striking pen lovely colours, excellent job on the finish[]


----------

